# Ftp



## munzi79 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi experts,

I have a client who has set up an FTP server in Australia and I am trying to access it from the UK.  But have not been able to do so.

Using ftptest on the server I get the following message on the test log:

```
Status: Resolving address of 203.36.103.156 

Status: Connecting to 203.36.103.156 

Status: Connected, waiting for welcome message 

Reply: 220-FileZilla Server version 0.9.41 beta 

Reply: 220-written by Tim Kosse (Tim.Kosse@gmx.de) 

Reply: 220 Please visit [url]http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/[/url] 

Command: CLNT [url]http://ftptest.net[/url] on behalf of 203.36.103.154 

Reply: 200 Don't care 

Command: USER corerfid 

Reply: 331 Password required for corerfid 

Command: PASS ********** 

Reply: 230 Logged on 

Command: SYST 

Reply: 215 UNIX emulated by FileZilla 

Command: FEAT 

Reply: 211-Features: 

Reply: MDTM 

Reply: REST STREAM 

Reply: SIZE 

Reply: MLST type*;size*;modify*; 

Reply: MLSD 

Reply: UTF8 

Reply: CLNT 

Reply: MFMT 

Reply: 211 End 

Command: PWD 

Reply: 257 "/" is current directory. 

Status: Current path is / 

Command: TYPE I 

Reply: 200 Type set to I 

Command: PASV 

Reply: 227 Entering Passive Mode (203,36,103,154,64,195) 

Command: MLSD 

Error: Could not establish data connection: No route to
```
When I try to connect using ftp client I get the following;

```
Status:	Connecting to 203.36.103.156:21...
Status:	Connection established, waiting for welcome message...
Response:	220-FileZilla Server version 0.9.41 beta
Response:	220-written by Tim Kosse (Tim.Kosse@gmx.de)
Response:	220 Please visit [url]http://sourceforge.net/projects/filezilla/[/url]
Command:	USER corerfid
Response:	331 Password required for corerfid
Command:	PASS **********
Response:	230 Logged on
Status:	Connected
Status:	Retrieving directory listing...
Command:	PWD
Response:	257 "/" is current directory.
Command:	TYPE I
Response:	200 Type set to I
Command:	PASV
Response:	227 Entering Passive Mode (203,36,103,154,64,212)
Command:	MLSD
Response:	425 Can't open data connection.
Error:	Failed to retrieve directory listing
```
Firewall is off on the server - help please?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 29, 2013)

munzi79 said:
			
		

> Firewall is off on the server


Try using active FTP instead of passive.


----------



## munzi79 (Jan 30, 2013)

*active*

Hi - I have already tried active - any other suggestions please? I have checked with a web ftp and can access using that! Strange!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2013)

munzi79 said:
			
		

> I have checked with a web ftp and can access using that! strange!


You mean FTP by using a browser like Firefox or Internet Explorer? If I'm not mistaken most browsers use passive FTP.


----------



## fbsd1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Your firewall is stopping the connection. Disable your firewall and test again. If ftp works then it means you need to add rules to your firewall to allow ftp to function.


----------

